# Massive popping sound



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

When I corner hard and I mean like ron jeremy hard I get a huge popping sound and its really loud. I though maybe something came loose in my trunk nope. I removed everything outta my trunk. What the **** is it?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> When I corner hard and I mean like ron jeremy hard I get a huge popping sound and its really loud. I though maybe something came loose in my trunk nope. I removed everything outta my trunk. What the **** is it?


Front or rear? Since you speak of emptying your trunk I will assume your hearing it from the back. 

I would check sway bar connections and end links if you have them. I'm not too familiar yet with the cruze suspension, but cornering pop noise I usually start with those, then check shocks and mounts.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Its hard to tell where the sound is coming from. It does sound like a sway bar end link is broken. But I haven't put my car up on the lift yet.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

The only thing is it never pops on speed bumps or rough terrain (not that it ever sees any)


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> The only thing is it never pops on speed bumps or rough terrain (not that it ever sees any)


Same here, and I have narrowed it down to all 4 wheels? Popping shocks just isn't cool yet nothing seems loose and the CRUZE is solid going over big bumps


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Same here, and I have narrowed it down to all 4 wheels? Popping shocks just isn't cool yet nothing seems loose and the CRUZE is solid going over big bumps


Good thing there aren't more than 4!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I had bad sway bar links within 20K. They are plastic with a metal ball joint, and the plastic socket deforms when impacted by the ball joint, making it rattle around in there.

I never had any sharp pops or anything - it was more of an annoying rattle/tapping noise over small bumps, just like I've had with metal links when they go bad. Replaced with metal links; we'll see how long those last in my pothole-filled area.

I would actually look more towards either a spring seat and/or a deformed or collapsed bushing in the Z-Link rear setup. If you throw it into a corner hard, you can feel the rear rotate a little bit later, and I think that may be when you're hearing your noise.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You guys ever wonder why we build audio systems in our Cruzens ?
Well we don't want to here all of the growing PaiNs of a new cruzen as iT Ages into the Smooth ride that IT is !!!!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

brian v said:


> You guys ever wonder why we build audio systems in our Cruzens ?
> Well we don't want to here all of the growing PaiNs of a new cruzen as iT Ages into the Smooth ride that IT is !!!!


It never makes any other weird noises the pop is loud like a sledge hammer hitting the bottom of the car I can feel it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey hificruzer226,

I can definitely understand that the popping noise that you are experiencing can be quite frustrating. I will be glad to contact your dealership on your behalf in order to have your vehicle properly diagnosed and see if they can find where the popping sound is coming from. Please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if we can help. I look forward to hearing from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey hificruzer226,
> 
> I can definitely understand that the popping noise that you are experiencing can be quite frustrating. I will be glad to contact your dealership on your behalf in order to have your vehicle properly diagnosed and see if they can find where the popping sound is coming from. Please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if we can help. I look forward to hearing from you soon!
> 
> ...


So after a month of ridding and putting my car up on the lift several times I have still found nothing, the weird thing is the noise has been gone for about 2 weeks???


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Was there anything violent motion wise to aid in the popping sound? If it's just sound it coulda peen you running over a bottle.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

im guessing your running stock suspension? I had this happen to me once a while back when I first installed my coilovers, it ended up being something came loose plus I added rubber around my coilovers and seems to get rid of the popping sound.....when I had my stock suspension tho, I never heard a popping noise so make sure everythings tight!! good luck


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

and one more thing..... how do your struts look? any oil , wet spots of any kind.... just throwing out some possibilities! past Saturday I popped a head gasket on my kawi :th_down:


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> and one more thing..... how do your struts look? any oil , wet spots of any kind.... just throwing out some possibilities! past Saturday I popped a head gasket on my kawi :th_down:


tHAT BOWS...IS IT BOOSTED?

My car has stock suspension unmodified, it only occurred under heavy cornering like me pushing the front end way off target. But it doesn't do it anymore


----------

